

Wait Wait... Don't Tell Me - proee
http://www.eeweb.com/rtz/wait-wait-dont-tell-me

======
proee
When you spent a lot of time in the lab working on new hardware designs, you
quickly begin to tell the difference between a blown capacitor versus say a
burnt resistor.

As you follow our comic RTZ, you'll notice that Bert the lab technician tends
to think of everything in terms of food!

